# Teaching in Dubai Sept 2015



## lkavanagh5

I know this sounds too far in advance!

But I went for an interview today for a job starting next September in Dubai.

It was for a GEMS primary school and I was just wondering which schools people would recommend?

What are your thoughts on GEMS Royal School? 

I am 24 years old and will be going out there on my own - Is there anyone has done the same and can put my worries to bed??


----------



## Hellyyy

Were you at the manchester Gems interviews? Think I met you there!


----------



## lkavanagh5

Yes I was .. How did you get on? Can you offer any advice?


----------



## Hellyyy

Got on really well thanks but they don't have any positions to offer get so now just a long unknown wait until a post comes up - whenever that may be!! How did it go for you? Did you get offered a position or are you in the same boat as me?
I was really impressed by GEMs and have heard great things about them. If I get offered a position I will be snapping it up. 
Sorry I can't be more helpful! I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## lkavanagh5

I got offered a job but it is slightly further out from the central of Dubai and I'm not sure if that is bad? Or whether it doesn't matter? I was really impressed and think I'm going to take it! Good luck X


----------



## valem

I have some friends who started working for GEMS schools this year. 
A word of warning....the apartments that they have been supplied with are very poor, next to massive building sites and the furniture is shocking....argos or MFI would be embarrassed to sell it .

There are many other schools in Dubai with much better reputations with regard to accommodation.
GEMS are very much always going for the cheapest option these days as they are a very profit driven company.
They are very much if you are not happy with it, tough!

If you ask them about accommodation its guaranteed they will be very vague right up until you move over.

I suggest you look for jobs at the not for profit schools.

You will get paid better too!!


----------



## lkavanagh5

Could you suggest a non profit school? What am I looking for? Thanks for your advice


----------



## valem

Which School Advisor UAE | Not for Profit - Dubai, UAE, Abu Dhabi School Reviews and Ratings


----------



## maths.teacher

Hey,

Not sure if you know but you could access all the KHDA (ofsted equivalent) reports here. Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports

GEMS have a wide range of schools. Some outstanding and some average. You experience could vary depending on which one you attend.


----------



## ajc123

hi

Congratulations on getting the job. My wife and I have been offered positions next September, along with you. We are really excited! Has Doris been in contact with you ? We have just asked questions about holiday pay and accommodation. 

Looking forward to working with you and hopefully sharing information.


----------



## lkavanagh5

Aw brilliant! Well done to the both of you! What are your names? Did we meet at the manchester interviews? I am wondering about accomdation after the thread on here. I am very much looking forward to it though! Doris seems very helpful


----------



## HLP89

Hi! I am also in the process of looking at jobs in Dubai and have an interview for GEM's School in Dec. It seems quite far out of the centre of Dubai, although I know there isn't really a centre as such! Do you have any more information about accommodation and where the accommodation is at all? Thanks!


----------



## Hellyyy

There are many GEMs schools! Which one?


----------



## HLP89

I should have mentioned the school! I missed that off! It's Dubai Silicon Oasis.


----------



## Hellyyy

I think I am at the same interview as you! On the 6th December? I am also interviewing for silicon oasis.
The accommodation from what I've read on other threads is in business bay which is a great place to be and not far at all to where you want to go


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi 

I've also got an interview on the same weekend. Starting to get nervous. I'm interviewing for GEMs Wellington Al Khail. Are any of you interviewing for primary?


----------



## HLP89

Yes I am also starting to get nervous! Don't know what to expect at all! I am interviewing for Primary. Are you?


----------



## lkavanagh5

I'm primary too. It's making me feel much better that there's lots of us - even if we are at different schools ( we can all meet up) good luck!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

I'm going for primary too! I hope the hour goes quickly. So what year groups are you teaching? I'm teaching year 5 at the moment. We should meet up. It would be nice to have some familiarity before we get there. Have any of you visited Dubai?


----------



## BringBackBuck8

GEMS is a huge company which is rapidly expanding; so there are massive opportunities within the group.

My experience is life as a teacher in Dubai is great; I spent the rest of career in an inner city school in England where my days consisted of fighting a constant battle with poorly behaved pupils in order to do my best for them, would spend my hours after schools in a constant battle with their pathetic parents attempting to encourage to take some interest or care in their feckless offspring and then my evenings planning and marking for the next day.

Here I have parents who support me in everything, who are genuinely thankful for my efforts with their children and children who display a positive attitude to their learning. In work at about 6.30am, gone by 3.30pm with everything marked and prepped for the next day due to the free time you have during the school day. In short, it's great. Come to Dubai!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi BringBackBuck8

It's great to hear your experience has been very positive and your enjoying teaching Dubai. It is always great to have a supportive environment and being appreciated for your hard work. Your working hours sound appealing. 

How long have you been teaching in Dubai? Do you work in a big or small school?


----------



## lkavanagh5

I currently work in year 6 and taught 5 in my first year. We should get together before we go out there would be good to have some connections before we go out there!


----------



## BBmover

A word of caution - work hours in schools in Dubai are not always as stated. Just as uk - deadlines to meet, assessment procedures, planning and other teaching or extra curricular commitments. What may work for one does not apply to all. Oh and yearly DSIB inspections! You will have additional PPA time as some lessons are taught by specialists but these times may also be taken up with team meetings etc.
There are similarities to uk schools as well as differences with schools being fee paying and parental contact. Go into any offer with your eyes open, contracts fully understood, living arrangements negotiated and hours of teaching contact understood. Don't assume you will be walking out the door at 3.30pm with everything completed.
Working in any international school is a great PD opportunity but as you would do in your home country do your research by reading between the lines on inspection reports or looking at International Schools review website. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Birminghamteacher

HI I have an interview for Dubai Silicon Oasis on Saturday too  any ideas on what to expect at the interview??


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi 

How did your interview go on Saturday? I had mine on Sunday. I haven't heard anything back yet though.


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Thank you for the advice BBmover.


----------



## tahir29

Hi guys, 

Advice - My wife is due to finish her 2 year contract in Sharjah (primary school, year 4) in the summer 2015 and is looking to apply for GEM school in Dubai, did you guys apply directly via the website or do you have a contact or agency you went through?

Thanks


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Hi I was offered a job  which I have accepted its the weekend over there so I'm sure you will find out soon  what school is it for? X


----------



## valem

*Words of warning!*

Anyone of you excepting jobs with any of the GEMS schools.

The accommodation they are supplying is very poor.

Issues staff have had include(this list could go on and on) shocking quality furniture , flooding bathrooms , non working aircon , no connection to phone or internet in building , apartments in red light areas , apartments miles away from schools , housed directly next to massive building sites etc etc etc .

They will be VERY vague with you about where you will be housed.............there is good reason for that!

AVOID..............there are MUCH better schools that look after there teachers far better in Dubai.


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi BirminghamTeacher 

Well done on the job offer! What year group with you be teaching?


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi Valem

Thanks for the word of warning.

Which accommodation were you offered? What other schools would you recommend in teaching in?


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Hi ms cherry tree not sure on year group yet I presume I will find out soon x


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi 

Oh okay. I got a job offer at Al Khail today! Nervous about the move! Have you informed your school yet?


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Congratulations !!! Yes I have are u going out on your own? X


----------



## valem

Hi

Congrats on your job offers but as per my previous post please think straight and be fully aware of what you have to deal with.

The staff @ Al Khail school are housed about 30 mins (even though there are hundreds of apartments close by) away down a pretty dangerous motorway in terrible apartments @ Silicon Oasis.

GEMS are very good at selling themselves.....but are all gloss and no substance.

Most staff leave asap and go and work at the other Dubai schools.

Here is the info on all schools.....I suggest you look at the not for profit ones first and then schools like Kings and Nord Anglia or the Taleem schools

Which School Advisor UAE | List of Schools in Dubai - Reviews, Ratings, Information


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi Valem 

Thank you for the advice once again. I am thinking about my options very carefully. I personally don't want to rush into anything as it is still early days.


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi BirminghamTeacher 

I'm moving to Dubia with my partner. He hopes to find a job in finance over there.


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Exciting so have u accepted the job with gems ?


----------



## valem

Be advised that you have to be married to live together in the UAE.....its against the law if you are not.


----------



## BringBackBuck8

Valem,

Of course you are correct, but we both know that the many unmarried couples who live together here. 99% with no problems, but you would have to be mindful that all it would take is one phone call from a pious or disgruntled neighbour and you could be in serious bother.


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi 
I haven't accepted the offer yet.


----------



## lxinuk

I'm in my third year with GEMs and love it....if you've signed up already...welcome aboard!


----------



## tahir29

Does anyone have any contacts at GEMs? my wife has applied at GEMs but no reply atm but shes work in Dubai already, unsure if they recruit from abroad first and then in the new year onwards interview teachers locally.


----------



## lxinuk

tahir29 said:


> Does anyone have any contacts at GEMs? my wife has applied at GEMs but no reply atm but shes work in Dubai already, unsure if they recruit from abroad first and then in the new year onwards interview teachers locally.


GEMs is a very big organization with 35 schools in he UAE alone. They recruit at all times of the year, when they need to fill a position.

However, The majority of positions run from September so they will be recruiting now for Sep 15. (Unless there is a vacancy because occasionally staff need to leave due to illness or bereavement etc.)


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Hi lxinuk what gems school do you work at? X


----------



## lkavanagh5

lxinuk said:


> I'm in my third year with GEMs and love it....if you've signed up already...welcome aboard!


Hi lxinuk
which school do you work in? Should we been concerned about accomadation?


----------



## lxinuk

Lkavanagh5 and birminghamteacher - pls see private message.


----------



## valem

All

You should be aware that as lxinuk says he/she has taught at a GEMS schools for 3 years. On that basis is probably in decent accommodation that is now over the budget that GEMS will pay for staff, but the school to keep staff happy renew the contract.

GEMS have a new CEO and are now very strict on what they will pay for accommodation for new staff....remember they are all about maximising profits and keeping costs down.....Teachers = Cost.
Rental costs have rocketed in Dubai and thus the accommodation GEMS are sourcing within their set budget is VERY poor. Think building sites , terrible locations etc etc.
They are furnished with pathetic cheap furniture that you will be shocked to see believe me.
There have been MANY complaints from staff but the attitude is...if you don't like it leave.

Other schools have adjusted the amount they will pay for accommodation so staff get somewhere decent close to their school.....GEMS are the complete opposite supplying sub standard accommodation and actually now paying the lowest wages out of all the decent schools in Dubai/UAE....they are also very vague about their pay scales you will find.

They also illegally half your salary so the end of service gratuity is only actually based on half of what you earned.

eg....if your "salary" is 12000 dirhams...your contract will state salary 6000 and living costs 6000.....this is a scam to avoid payment of the correct gratuity when you leave.

Ask them exactly where you will be housed and research it properly if you are going to accept a job....That said I bet you will be fobbed off....."we work that out closer to the date" . "Its too early to tell you that" etc etc 

And ask yourself why they get you to sign a confidentiality agreement....and none of the other schools do.

Good luck if you go for GEMS....but be aware there are schools that treat their staff far better than them.


----------



## lxinuk

With all due respect I don't think you can speak for me. I don't have to justify my comments to your good self as I have done so privately .it sounds like you had a bad relationship and for that I am sorry.

It is important however that people have balanced opinions.

myself and the majority of my colleagues are happy with the 'deal'. 

Don't judge me or my opinion and I'll try not to judge your bitterness either.


----------



## twowheelsgood

valem said:


> They also illegally half your salary so the end of service gratuity is only actually based on half of what you earned.


Sorry but everyone I know in Dubai has distinct salary and allowances in the package. If the employer provides a car and accommodation, you lose the allowances and are left with a salary.

Gratuity is paid based on your salary, not on your package.

Its not illegal - its a completely rational, accepted approach.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry but everyone I know in Dubai has distinct salary and allowances in the package. If the employer provides a car and accommodation, you lose the allowances and are left with a salary. Gratuity is paid based on your salary, not on your package. Its not illegal - its a completely rational, accepted approach.


The breakdown of a package is clearly stated on an Arabic contract and end of term benefits/gratuity is paid accordingly. I cannot imagine there would be any deviation from that.


----------



## valem

My post does not judge you in anyway?

And I am not bitter at all just trying to advise NEW staff what they can truthfully expect.
If you think any of my statements are incorrect please say so, but I think you find they are fact for new GEMS staff.

As far as the pay is set up it is crystal clear that the "salary" is split to avoid paying out the full gratuity, there is NO other reason to split the "salary" as there is no allowance for say a car or housing paid. 

The Ministry of Labour are currently investigating companies that use this irrelevant salary split to avoid paying the proper gratuity.



lxinuk said:


> With all due respect I don't think you can speak for me. I don't have to justify my comments to your good self as I have done so privately .it sounds like you had a bad relationship and for that I am sorry.
> 
> It is important however that people have balanced opinions.
> 
> myself and the majority of my colleagues are happy with the 'deal'.
> 
> Don't judge me or my opinion and I'll try not to judge your bitterness either.


----------



## The Rascal

valem said:


> As far as the pay is set up it is crystal clear that the "salary" is split to avoid paying out the full gratuity, there is NO other reason to split the "salary" as there is no allowance for say a car or housing paid.


Whilst this ruse really doesn't surprise me, if no allowances are given, ie you just get a basic salary, how does the company do it? What is the balance called? Monthly performance bonus maybe?


----------



## lxinuk

The Rascal said:


> Whilst this ruse really doesn't surprise me, if no allowances are given, ie you just get a basic salary, how does the company do it? What is the balance called? Monthly performance bonus maybe?


We get 50% salary and 50% living allowances. I don't get gratuity in the UK, I don't get housing in the UK and I don't get tax free income in the UK. Some people begin to sound very spoiled and unrealistic about life overseas. 

Some nationalities don't even get housing as teachers and some of us don't even get housing and receive reduced benefits regardless of nationality.

I've had opportunities for progression, training, exposure, and experiences I was never afforded in The UK - because I work for a large business not a local authority, I also worked in HK for 8 years and GEMs are no different to other employers. Yes you can earn more in other schools but it's not all about money. I am also sure you can earn more at Emirates than you can in other airlines and yes if you don't like it.....move along! Standard business as far as I can see.

L


----------



## The Rascal

So the 50% "Living Allowances" is basically housing, transport, phone all thrown in together? I don't see the problem in that.

I am not a fan of gems as a company and I've had ten years and 54 terms of experience with them in 2 different schools. I must say though their schools and teaching staff have always impressed me, I just can't abide the company and their administrators/managers etc. where, as has been mentioned before, it's not about the teaching it's about the money, the only reason gems want high ratings is so they can put their prices up even more.


----------



## valem

Its fair to say that everyone will have differing opinions and that is fair enough.

But I really think NEW teachers are getting a very different experience to existing GEMS teachers which seems to be directly down to cost cutting and profit making.

Two sides to the coin and a lot of new international teachers are only privy to the one side before arriving.

As I said before ask where exactly you will be housed and what type of accommodation you will get(size, location, facilities, distance from school etc) and ask for that is writing.

If you get any of the above I would be very surprised. But if you do and are happy then go for it.

Good luck all.


----------



## twowheelsgood

valem said:


> As far as the pay is set up it is crystal clear that the "salary" is split to avoid paying out the full gratuity, there is NO other reason to split the "salary" as there is no allowance for say a car or housing paid. The Ministry of Labour are currently investigating companies that use this irrelevant salary split to avoid paying the proper gratuity.


Go on then, what evidence have you got for those claims ?

Crystal clear to someone embittered with an axe to grind isn't actually evidence. 

Who says the Ministry of Labour is investigating something - they wouldn't tell anyone what they are doing until they pronounce, so is this just another 'rumour' from your circle of friends?


----------



## valem

Looks like the GEMS fan club have rolled in and think statements are personal attacks??!  

Many of the UAE press publications have carried the story about The Ministry of labour investigating the unnecessary splitting of a salary to avoid paying the correct gratuity, so its no rumour.

Of course if you are happy to be paid your gratuity based on half your salary so be it.

Anyway I've said my piece and will let you all get on with it.

Newbies just don't ever say you haven't been warned.


----------



## lxinuk

It is impossible for Any company to be able to tell you now the accommodation they will be giving you in September 2015. They will not have apartments sitting empty for a year. They will also not know yet who is leaving and which apartments will be becoming vacant. 
Your comments are unrealistic to the real business world.


----------



## The Rascal

lxinuk said:


> Your comments are unrealistic to the real business world.


But at least another side of the story is up there which allows prospective employees to be aware of both sides of the equation.


----------



## lxinuk

The Rascal said:


> But at least another side of the story is up there which allows prospective employees to be aware of both sides of the equation.


It is really good to have both sides of the coin. I don't have a problem with that at all. I had a problem with the poster above predicting what package I have, when clearly he/she has no idea. 

Some staff are disgruntled and some staff do not like the 'business ethos' but if GEMS making a lot of money means more people get educated, and more people have access to a good education provided by well qualified and highly motivated staff than that's a great thing. As a parent I couldn't wish for a better education for my kids.

The head of our last school in the UK has just been arrested for embezzling 40,000£ ...other system s have bigger problems! 

They have a formula that works and from that stems innovation and good practice, I know I'm in one of the better schools but the opportunities my children are afforded is amazing. 

For the record I don't get half the benefits that most at gems gget so if anyone should be disgruntled it should be me LOL


----------



## missfrancesca

Hii, my boyfriend has moved over to Dubai for work & I am wanting to move over and teach in September 2015. Well done to all of you who have a job, can I ask what the interview process was like? Was it like interviews in the UK? What sort of questions were you asked? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lxinuk

missfrancesca said:


> Hii, my boyfriend has moved over to Dubai for work & I am wanting to move over and teach in September 2015. Well done to all of you who have a job, can I ask what the interview process was like? Was it like interviews in the UK? What sort of questions were you asked? Thanks in advance!


I never interviewed so I am unable to answer your questions! Sorry.


----------



## twowheelsgood

valem said:


> Many of the UAE press publications have carried the story about The Ministry of labour investigating the unnecessary splitting of a salary to avoid paying the correct gratuity, so its no rumour.


I think you will find that unattributed rumours reported in newspapers and not by the MoL are the very definition of rumours.

Mainly ones started by coffee shop chit chat between disgruntled employees trying to change the accepted definition of things which have been so, for years.

PS, the definition I found was;

_Basic wage which is taken as a basis for the calculation of gratuity is that which is last received by the employee before the termination of the employment contract. This wage will be the basis for calculating the gratuity for all the years during which the employee works for the employer calculated at the rate advised here above.

5. What does a basic wage mean?

A basic wage means anything received by the employee as a wage excluding housing, transport, travelling allowances and overtime, family allowances, entertaining allowances and any other allowances or a bonus._

So no, not unclear in the slightest.


----------



## valem

lxinuk said:


> It is impossible for Any company to be able to tell you now the accommodation they will be giving you in September 2015. They will not have apartments sitting empty for a year. They will also not know yet who is leaving and which apartments will be becoming vacant.
> Your comments are unrealistic to the real business world.


As you know existing staff are asked now/in December if they are staying beyond the end of the current term(after June 2015) and then sign a contract confirming thus in January.

So your statement is wrong....they know exactly what apartments (save a teacher leaving because of ill health for example) will be coming vacant as early as Jan 2015.
They also know exactly which new blocks they are going to take units in as they as a company part own these blocks.

Its fact GEMS are housing NEW staff in the MAIN in terrible accommodation.....if you think that is incorrect provide the proof.
Maybe you want to ask the 50+ staff housed in a terrible building in Silicon Oasis how they feel about it. And how they feel about having no connection to the internet in the building 4 months after moving in and bathrooms that flood every time they are used?

Housing with GEMS is a lottery and I just think any new staff should be aware of what they are coming to that's all.

I readily admit that some get lucky....but not many these days.

Take this info and use it in your judgement and also use the other posters info too and make a informed decision.:noidea:


----------



## Hellyyy

Do GEMs supply staff with a work laptop? Unsure of whether to get a new one in the sales if we won't be supplied with one


----------



## BringBackBuck8

I think they do. However bear in mind if you want to watch iPlayer/Netflix you'll need a vpn and I wouldn't put that on a work computer.


----------



## valem

Hellyyy said:


> Do GEMs supply staff with a work laptop? Unsure of whether to get a new one in the sales if we won't be supplied with one


They do supply a work laptop.

Electronics are cheap here(approx. 20% cheaper than UK) so you might want to wait and get one here for your personal use.
Carrefour and Jumbo electronics in mall of Emirates have always got deals on.


----------



## Sob66

...


----------



## Sob66

I am looking to move to Dubai to teach this year aug/ sept.
There isn't that many job vacancies from what i can find on TES. What are the best sites to look for jobs? Or am i too late and missed all the vacancies

Thanks x


----------



## lxinuk

Sob66 said:


> I am looking to move to Dubai to teach this year aug/ sept. There isn't that many job vacancies from what i can find on TES. What are the best sites to look for jobs? Or am i too late and missed all the vacancies Thanks x


 No, you are not too late. Look at the websites for schools in Dubai. KHDA is the equiv. of Ofsted. Check out each schools website. Choose your curriculum, choose you location and send in your CVs.


----------



## BBmover

You will also find schools advertise more on TES during January to April so keep an eye out or set up alerts in your mail.


----------



## chris89

Hi Guys,

First poster here!

Im going for an interview in Manchester on Sunday 18th for a secondary school teaching post for Design and Technology.

Its for the Capital School, which opened as a Primary school in Sept 2014 and is now going to open as a Secondary School in Sept 2015. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the school or the area its in (South Deira)?

Also, does anyone know any info about Design Technology that is currently being taught in other secondary schools? Is it usually a small department/do they do woodwork and metalwork/Graphics based? etc etc

Thanks for any help in Advance!

Chris


----------



## tahir29

How do I find out which schools are hiring for sept 2015? primary school I'm looking


----------



## Alex1984

HI everyone,
I am currently looking at a Design Technology post at a school in Dubai.
I would be coming over with my husband and 2 year old daughter. Has any one who has moved with children got an advice/tips.
Thanks in advance 
Alex


----------



## VickiD

Hi. I just applied for a GEMS job! At the Wellington Academy. I understand some GEMS schools and better than others so it's important to know what you want before you accept! Where is everyone looking?


----------



## VickiD

Ms_cherrytree said:


> Hi
> 
> Oh okay. I got a job offer at Al Khail today! Nervous about the move! Have you informed your school yet?


Did you accept the offer? I just applied for the same school!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi 

I have accepted the offer letter. Where else are you applying?


----------



## VickiD

Congrats!! Was it a suitable offer? Did they let you know where the accommodation is? 

I'm waiting to see if more jobs come out on the website. I teach ICT and there are not many vacancies out there at the moment. There is one at FirstSchool but I've been told by a friend to go for a premium school rather than a Mid Market as things are generally better at a Premium. 

Vicki


----------



## MrMM

Ms_cherrytree said:


> Hi
> 
> I've also got an interview on the same weekend. Starting to get nervous. I'm interviewing for GEMs Wellington Al Khail. Are any of you interviewing for primary?


I notice that you were successful with the post, that's brilliant! I am starting in September too - slightly anxious now after reading the posts from some of the previous members. Accommodation is an interesting one for me - the headteacher at Al-Khail told me at Interview that they have near-site accommodation? Or atleast, I think he suggested it? Maybe I just think I heard that? Lol


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

MrMM said:


> I notice that you were successful with the post, that's brilliant! I am starting in September too - slightly anxious now after reading the posts from some of the previous members. Accommodation is an interesting one for me - the headteacher at Al-Khail told me at Interview that they have near-site accommodation? Or atleast, I think he suggested it? Maybe I just think I heard that? Lol


It is a very anxious time. I've had more schools offering me an interview. So it's been a difficult to select the right place. I know I'm being place at Sport City because I'm moving with my partner. I think single applicants are being placed at Silicon Oasis. 

MrMM - what year group are you teaching?


----------



## VickiD

It's good to hear you know where you are going to be placed. Sports City doesn't look too far away from the school, but it would be great to have accommodation very nearby. 

I am also a bit concerned about the comments people have been writing about new teachers getting worse accommodation because the rental prices have increased. I hope that is not the case. If they want the school to be as good as they hope, they need to look after their teachers by providing suitable accommodation!!! 

I'll let you know if I get an interview!


----------



## MrMM

Ah really? I should probably ask more questions with the HR person. I've been chatting to her a lot regarding many of the different aspects of the preparation and don't want to over push them at this early stage.

To be honest, I grabbed the opportunity with both hands. I've also been invited to other interviews too, but given that I tried for a post like this for a couple of months, I figured that I may never get the other jobs, and from experience, schools sometimes wait 4-6 weeks to let you know if you've been successful! GEMS were the best at telling me in good time 

I'll be Teacher of Music and Head of Performing Arts. They have specialist music teachers at the primary stage, so I think I will just be teaching Year 7, 8 and 9 in September whilst the secondary school continues to grow. 

How about you?


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

VickiD said:


> It's good to hear you know where you are going to be placed. Sports City doesn't look too far away from the school, but it would be great to have accommodation very nearby. I am also a bit concerned about the comments people have been writing about new teachers getting worse accommodation because the rental prices have increased. I hope that is not the case. If they want the school to be as good as they hope, they need to look after their teachers by providing suitable accommodation!!! I'll let you know if I get an interview!


Hi 

I think you really never know till you get out there. I will most likely have to hire a car because it's definitely not walking distance. 

Best of luck with your application process!


----------



## VickiD

MrMM said:


> Ah really? I should probably ask more questions with the HR person. I've been chatting to her a lot regarding many of the different aspects of the preparation and don't want to over push them at this early stage.
> 
> To be honest, I grabbed the opportunity with both hands. I've also been invited to other interviews too, but given that I tried for a post like this for a couple of months, I figured that I may never get the other jobs, and from experience, schools sometimes wait 4-6 weeks to let you know if you've been successful! GEMS were the best at telling me in good time
> 
> I'll be Teacher of Music and Head of Performing Arts. They have specialist music teachers at the primary stage, so I think I will just be teaching Year 7, 8 and 9 in September whilst the secondary school continues to grow.
> 
> How about you?


Ohhh great! If I do move over, I'll be asking you for private music lessons for my daughter!!!! :heh: 

I'm applying for an ICT position. I was looking at a Head of Department position but there is already an ICT Leader. I'm hoping I can get a whole school position teaching integrated ICT. The post is advertised for Years 5 upwards but I'm sure they will need assistance lower down the school too! We'll see. Let's see if I get an interview first! 

How long after submitting your application did they contact you? Just wondering how long I should wait until I decide they are not interested! 

Keep me posted regarding accommodation. Apparently it's important to nag - otherwise you don't get what you want. But then again, you don't want to be classed as the "annoying one"!

Vicki


----------



## VickiD

MrMM said:


> I notice that you were successful with the post, that's brilliant! I am starting in September too - slightly anxious now after reading the posts from some of the previous members. Accommodation is an interesting one for me - the headteacher at Al-Khail told me at Interview that they have near-site accommodation? Or atleast, I think he suggested it? Maybe I just think I heard that? Lol


I wonder what the class as "near site"!


----------



## VickiD

MrMM said:


> I notice that you were successful with the post, that's brilliant! I am starting in September too - slightly anxious now after reading the posts from some of the previous members. Accommodation is an interesting one for me - the headteacher at Al-Khail told me at Interview that they have near-site accommodation? Or atleast, I think he suggested it? Maybe I just think I heard that? Lol


I wonder what they class as "near site"!


----------



## MrMM

VickiD said:


> How long after submitting your application did they contact you? Just wondering how long I should wait until I decide they are not interested!
> 
> Vicki


To be honest, I think my path was a little unconventional. I applied for a Head of Music post at a School in Abu Dhabi. Literally, three days later I had a telephone call from one of the recruitment agents for GEMS. A very lovely man - he gave me a suitability interview over the telephone there and then! I wasn't expecting it - but at the end, he told me that I was successful and invited me to an interview in London. That interview was with a Headteacher of a different School (there are a lot of GEMS schools, so not all of them can attend in London). The interview went really well - two weeks later I was invited to a Skype interview with the Headteacher of the School in Abu Dhabi. Three weeks after that, I still hadn't heard anything, but was invited to attend an Interview in London for a post in this school - that was 8th December! 6 days later I was told I was appointed as Teacher of Music and Head of Performing Arts. 

From the moment of sending my application, it was a couple of days before I had that telephone call. Around three days!


----------



## VickiD

My interviews are going to have to be all via Skype as I work in The Netherlands and getting to London for various interviews is going to be expensive! 

I'm really hoping for a position at this school, and suitable accommodation! My children love the pictures from the school and are desperate for some sun!! (oh and camels!)


----------



## expatteacher2014

VickiD said:


> Sports City doesn't look too far away from the school, but it would be great to have accommodation very nearby.


Sports City is 10-15 mins drive from Gems AK, no public transport option.

Mrs EPT and I are in Sports City ourselves (but not at GEMS) - it's a bit of a construction site with at least one incomplete tower block to every complete one and there are no shops or amenities open yet. Nearest supermarkets etc are in Motor City which is close, but you wouldn't be walking it in 45 degree heat ... there's a bus service with a comedy timetable "every x minutes" with x ranging from 20 to 60 depending on time of day, but really to survive here you need a car ASAP. 

Don't be fooled by the lovely looking Victory Heights complex wrapped around the Els course - you won't be living in there! 

It's also quite remote from any of the main "centres" - 15 mins to Jumeirah, more to the old town. We're not in the city, but taxis are easily called and relatively cheap so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## VickiD

Thanks! All good info!


----------



## ragingreen

*Headteacher advice*

Wow! Totally confused new member here! I'm in a slightly different position as I am applying for posts as a headteacher. Would be moving with a 6 year old and two small dogs. Sooooo many questions! 

- at the moment talking to Regent International School about potential positions, any info appreciated. 
- what kind of salary/package would you expect a head to get? I'd be leaving a good salary 65k + and other income from inspections and conferences. Also, we would, at least initially be losing my wife's £1200 month salary. 
-does anyone have any experience of living their with a young child?

all advice and comments greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Alex1984

Raging green is it secondary head at regents? I have just applied for a post there!
I would be moving with husband and 2 year old! 
Big decisions?


----------



## ragingreen

no primary head position, seems to be lots of posts, had chat with HR already, Skype interview monday. what post have you applied for?


----------



## Alex1984

Design technology (food specialist) the school looks great. I like that you can do a virtual tour. Deadline isn't until 3rd Feb. Feels like I've waited forever already. 
I think it's the not knowing and moving with a family. Not t knowing salary/accommodation etc


----------



## helloworld2013

Good luck with everyone applying!

We know someone who applied to the d&t position alex1984, they didn't get as far as the interview! You might want to login to your application to see its progress as RIS don't send emails / automatic or not for those not successful, it seems!

Good luck!!


----------



## Jemskem

Alex1984 I've just applied for an English post at regents international. Hoping I hear back soon!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi

Anyone applied to Jess?


----------



## Jemskem

Hi I did yesterday. What position have you applied for?


----------



## Alex1984

Helloworld,
I have just logged into fortes education and a new tab has came up to upload docuements but on the my application tab it says: your application has not been selected. Feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I thought the job would have perfect.
I have applied for Alder Academies and Horizon International school


----------



## helloworld2013

Ah, sorry to hear that. But good luck with the others!

What we've found is, even though there is a closing date for teaching vacancies - dont be surprised if they have already short-listed and contacted their candidates well before then. If they spot someone in the application pile they like, they usually get them for an interview ASAP as they know competition from other schools for good teachers is fierce.

It's competitive out there especially in this field, (~100 applications for each vacancy, especially for in-demand subjects), but keep trying and good luck!!

hw2013




Alex1984 said:


> Helloworld,
> I have just logged into fortes education and a new tab has came up to upload docuements but on the my application tab it says: your application has not been selected. Feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I thought the job would have perfect.
> I have applied for Alder Academies and Horizon International school


----------



## Bloomindale

helloworld2013 said:


> Ah, sorry to hear that. But good luck with the others!
> 
> What we've found is, even though there is a closing date for teaching vacancies - dont be surprised if they have already short-listed and contacted their candidates well before then. If they spot someone in the application pile they like, they usually get them for an interview ASAP as they know competition from other schools for good teachers is fierce.
> 
> It's competitive out there especially in this field, (~100 applications for each vacancy, especially for in-demand subjects), but keep trying and good luck!!
> 
> hw2013


Thanks for the insight. I find your message helpful. 

Last week, I applied to one of the international school in dubai and was surprised that photograph was required for the application. I wonder why the need for photograph as I have not experience this in the U.K.

I noticed after my submission of CV, the deadline for the job position was extended. Does that mean that I am not shortlisted ? Should I move on ?

Any feedback or comments are welcome. 

Thanks much !


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

Its common-place to ask for photographs as part of job applications in this region (and internationally). They just want to get to see "who you are" before they short-list - it can help them remember you when you turn up for interview, or it can help associate your face with your (wonderful!) application. Nothing too sinister or judgemental about asking for a photo - just what they do in this part (and other parts) of the world.

No. I wouldn't throw in the towel yet. An extension for a job could be for many reasons including, they want a few more days to see whether any more candidates apply, there might be a delay in them sorting through applications so an extension delays things for them on this front for a while (as people will start emailing saying "the application deadline has passed, why have I not heard anything".), and a whole host of other reasons both internal and external.

Good luck!!

hw2013



Bloomindale said:


> Thanks for the insight. I find your message helpful.
> 
> Last week, I applied to one of the international school in dubai and was surprised that photograph was required for the application. I wonder why the need for photograph as I have not experience this in the U.K.
> 
> I noticed after my submission of CV, the deadline for the job position was extended. Does that mean that I am not shortlisted ? Should I move on ?
> 
> Any feedback or comments are welcome.
> 
> Thanks much !


----------



## dhan1111

Any idea about senior posts such as Director? What quals/experience would that take? How would the interview process be for a candidate based out of US? Would GEMS pay to fly the candidate to UAE for a face to face interview or is the candidate expected to pay for it and come on his own or is Skype/phone interview acceptable? What pay (salary, acco, total package?) can one expect for a Director position?


----------



## Sob66

I have had a job offer but didnt accept as was not happy with the package.
Waiting to hear back from 2 other interviews, 1 of them has been 2 and half weeks now

How long should i wait?
Thanks


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi

Who did you interview with?


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

I like to pop in here occasionally.

So, how did everyone get on with their applications / interviews? Do we have any success stories? :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,

Hw2013


----------



## Jemskem

Hi I've been offered a job at school of research science but since then I've heard a lot of negativity about working for the school. I'm thinking of declining it and holding out for another school. I've applied to a few so hopefully hear back soon!


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi there,

Yes - we've heard some negative comments about this school too. It's hard to see whether these are valid facts on the inner workings of the school itself or whether people are just moaning.

One thing we have noticed is that, they do seem to post the same jobs pretty much every year. Obviously, this could mean a few things - but are teachers leaving regularly?

I think alot of it comes down to how adaptable/flexible you are, whether you can cope with a bit of hassle in your work or whether it would get on top of you - as obviously no one wants to go through 6/7/8/9 hours of hell every day (and the weekend worrying) - especially in a different country. But, it's probably not that bad.

If your a good teacher, you want to be in a good school - and there are plenty in Dubai and surrounding areas. 

Good luck in what you decide - hopefully more interviews/offers coming your way to make the decision a bit easier!

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I was speakng to a headmaster the other day and "normal" staff turnover is around 20% per year.
Great schools are around 10% and the worst schools are around 90%!!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jemskem

Thanks both. I spoke to a few friends who are already teaching out there and they asked around for me. Everything coming back feedback wise was negative. They don't get half terms either apparently so I doubt I could cope with that! I'm glad I didn't rush into anything.


----------



## Lizzyben

applying now to schools from TES job search but read so many reviews good and bad of so many school, left totally confused! any advice?


----------



## expatteacher2014

Lizzyben said:


> applying now to schools from TES job search but read so many reviews good and bad of so many school, left totally confused! any advice?


The appeal of Dubai to "deposit savers" coupled with the 2 year teaching contract results in a high turnover of staff here so you'll always find a broad range of reviews. Some folk also don't adjust well to life in the desert which colours their judgement. In the end, you need to sort out in your head what it is you want out of teaching and living here, go for a school that seems to fit and don't set your expectations too high.

Be prepared for an adjustment challenge and be wary of any newly opening schools if you're the type that needs to work in a "normal" workplace.

Good luck!


----------



## Lizzyben

*Thanks*

Thank you
That seems to be the best advice I have read. 
Many thanks
Lizzy


----------



## onTheWay

Any thoughts- opinions- on Gems Bradenton Prep? 

Secondly, anyone know what tower they house their teachers?


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

My wife is applying to schools using TES ( I believe) but is anyone aware any otherwise of applying to schools directly? My wife works as a primary school teacher near Mirdiff but we are looking to move to central Dubai as I work on SZR. 

Any help or advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Tahir


----------



## Emaroyds

Try the school's own websites. Most of them have careers pages. In addition there is another expat forum (of the female variety!) that often carries adverts. Good luck to your wife.


----------



## Jemskem

Hi is there anyone with any suggestions? 

I've got an interview on Monday for an English teacher post in a school. I spoke to the principal's wife yesterday who seemed really nice and gave me some background information on the school. It seemed the interview process is to be a relaxed, informal one. That said, I received an email with the invitation to interview which sounded very professional. The email asked that I send them to professional questions that they will ask me at the interview to give me the best chance to sell myself. 

This scares me as it means I'll have to plan full, well-rounded answers! Whereas if you don't know the question before hand I suppose you could be forgiven if you stutter/mix yourself up a bit.

Anyway does anyone have any suggestions as to what things I should focus on to question/answer. I know the school is growing and I'm considering something like "how can I help the department grow/develop" 

Thanks in advance... And sorry about the essay!


----------



## maths.teacher

Research on the schools website and look into their teaching pedagogy. Then make sure you understand it. For example they may take a more flipped learning approach so know what flipped learning is. 

Other common questions could be how could you increase the parental involvement, how would you handle parental involvement, how could you take an A grade student to an a star.


----------



## BedouGirl

Jemskem said:


> Hi is there anyone with any suggestions? I've got an interview on Monday for an English teacher post in a school. I spoke to the principal's wife yesterday who seemed really nice and gave me some background information on the school. It seemed the interview process is to be a relaxed, informal one. That said, I received an email with the invitation to interview which sounded very professional. The email asked that I send them to professional questions that they will ask me at the interview to give me the best chance to sell myself. This scares me as it means I'll have to plan full, well-rounded answers! Whereas if you don't know the question before hand I suppose you could be forgiven if you stutter/mix yourself up a bit. Anyway does anyone have any suggestions as to what things I should focus on to question/answer. I know the school is growing and I'm considering something like "how can I help the department grow/develop" Thanks in advance... And sorry about the essay!


I know this may seem obvious (and perhaps I'm being too literal) but how would you prepare for an interview at home? I can't believe it would be so different.


----------



## BBmover

tahir29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is applying to schools using TES ( I believe) but is anyone aware any otherwise of applying to schools directly? My wife works as a primary school teacher near Mirdiff but we are looking to move to central Dubai as I work on SZR.
> 
> Any help or advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tahir


Apply through school websites or send cv directly to Deputy Principals/Heads.


----------



## BBmover

Jemskem said:


> Hi is there anyone with any suggestions?
> 
> I've got an interview on Monday for an English teacher post in a school. I spoke to the principal's wife yesterday who seemed really nice and gave me some background information on the school. It seemed the interview process is to be a relaxed, informal one. That said, I received an email with the invitation to interview which sounded very professional. The email asked that I send them to professional questions that they will ask me at the interview to give me the best chance to sell myself.
> 
> This scares me as it means I'll have to plan full, well-rounded answers! Whereas if you don't know the question before hand I suppose you could be forgiven if you stutter/mix yourself up a bit.
> 
> Anyway does anyone have any suggestions as to what things I should focus on to question/answer. I know the school is growing and I'm considering something like "how can I help the department grow/develop"
> 
> Thanks in advance... And sorry about the essay!


So, the school are asking you to provide questions to sell yourself? If you are sending them questions then providing answers shouldn't be a problem?

You need to research the school as you would any other school when applying. Look at their ethos, curriculum, standards, inspection reports, staffing structure, diversity and student intake. 

Is the principals wife a staff member? If not, why would she be talking with you? Not normal practice.


----------



## Alex1984

I have an interview Tuesday for a school that has asked me to provide two questions also. I was about apprehensive at firat but the job I have applied to is to introduce a subject there is nothing on the website at all about the subject. Not sure if it is a good thing or bad


----------



## helloworld2013

Well done on the interview.

I wouldn't expect a subject that is not currently delivered at the school to be featured on the website. It wouldn't make any sense at all if it was.

I'd say in a situation like this - the key point would be do you have experience of delivering a new subject into a department/school? Thats what they would be looking for. 

You'd be expected to start this subject up, deliver, lead and expand on it. If it's something you dont have experience of, there's no two ways about it but it will hamper your chances.

Cheers,

hw2013



Alex1984 said:


> I have an interview Tuesday for a school that has asked me to provide two questions also. I was about apprehensive at firat but the job I have applied to is to introduce a subject there is nothing on the website at all about the subject. Not sure if it is a good thing or bad


----------



## Alex1984

No I deginately have experience. When I got my first job as a nqt in a new academy in UK. I mOved into a food tech room with no cookers benched or chairs. I Have re designed the room and build q successful subject. X


----------



## Alex1984

Definately even


----------



## helloworld2013

You should be alright then! Good luck!


----------



## Alex1984

Hopefully! Not sure how to sell myself via Skype it's a interesting one!


----------



## Alex1984

I hope so! Nervous never hD a skype interview before x


----------



## helloworld2013

You shouldn't have a problem at all! Same as face to face, but via a computer!

Why is it a skype interview? Could you not make a face to face one? when did they invite you to interview?

These could all be good signs! Is it for a GEMS school?

Good luck!


----------



## Alex1984

I was supposed to have a face to face one today in Manchester but I am in gran canaria with my mother in law. She has just be diagnosed with Parkinson's. I'm back in UK tomorrow and whe I explained they said they would like to invite me for a skype interview.
No not a Gems school.
Are you in a school in Dubai x


----------



## helloworld2013

Sorry to hear about your family problems.

Yes - we're in Dubai at the moment. We'll I'm in the UK as we speak.

Good luck with it all - do let us know how you get on!

hw2013


----------



## Sarraah

A quick question. Have anyone done pgce in dubai? And will the NQT status help in finding a job as a teacher or will they reject you because of that status? 

Thanks


----------



## Lucywild85

*Advice please!*

Hi, I've had interviews with Taleem Dubai British School and GEMs Jumeirah Primary School. I wondered if anyone had any advice or knowledge on either of these? I'm 29 and single, teaching for 6 years and currently in leadership. I guess any info on the schools, their accommodation and general Dubai living would be great. Moving out for a lifestyle change and a career move...I want to be happy and have a life as well as work! Any advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

Lucywild85 said:


> Hi, I've had interviews with Taleem Dubai British School and GEMs Jumeirah Primary School. I wondered if anyone had any advice or knowledge on either of these? I'm 29 and single, teaching for 6 years and currently in leadership. I guess any info on the schools, their accommodation and general Dubai living would be great. Moving out for a lifestyle change and a career move...I want to be happy and have a life as well as work! Any advice would be great! Thanks


I have knowledge of JPS as a parent, not a teacher. When junior was there he enjoyed it, class sizes were good, it appeared to be a well run school. In his 5 years there he had at least 3 head teachers/principals, I was quite surprised at that. Other than that it seemed a good school (and I am in no way a fan of gems but can only speak as i found).


----------



## helloworld2013

How did everyone get on with their interviews? Any good news? I'm just being a little nosey as we went through this last year. The few days/week from interview to the result felt like a very long one! 

Good luck!!

hw2013


----------



## missfrancesca

*Where to start*

Hii everyone,

Well done on interviews, hope you are all successful. I am wanting to move out to Dubai September 2015. I have applied for one job via TES but wanted to know how other people have applied?

Have you used another recruitment website or applied directly to schools? Any help/advice would be brilliant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

Most people (as we did last year) applied via TES, Guardian Jobs, and occasionally directly through school websites. It seems a few schools are using linkedin as well to advertise their vacancies (these are usually the same adverts as elsewhere though).

Good luck in your search!

Anyone had any luck recently?!

:fingerscrossed:

Cheers

hw2013 



missfrancesca said:


> Hii everyone,
> 
> Well done on interviews, hope you are all successful. I am wanting to move out to Dubai September 2015. I have applied for one job via TES but wanted to know how other people have applied?
> 
> Have you used another recruitment website or applied directly to schools? Any help/advice would be brilliant.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## LeeR08

Any information on IAT Ajman?


----------



## palmtrees

Hi I'm hoping to teach in Dubai - Sept '15, can anyone give me some advice on contracts - are they all 2 years?


----------



## expatteacher2014

I believe that's standard. Below leadership it's quite a mobile workforce in most schools - you should think of yourself as a human resource here more so than in the UK.


----------



## HeronymusBotch

Hi everyone,

I just have a few quick general questions and I'd be glad if you could help.

So I'm graduating this year with a bachelors and I'll have the CELTA done by July, I'm just about to start sending out cvs and I wanted to ask a few things first.

1. Is it better to apply to schools directly?

2. Will the fact that I have no experience make a huge difference to my salary(i.e. could I still save)?

3. Am I too late?

I would love to head out to UAE and spend a year or two there and I'm looking around to get some contact with people who could share their experience. If I get a job based on any of your possible replies I will guarantee payment of 1 Beamish in the Mutton Lane or other public house of equal calibre  

Cheers everyone, and good luck to all already on their way!


----------



## ribbon461

Hi everybody,

I am hoping to move out to Dubai to start teaching in Sept 2016....Could someone go through their experience of applying and interviews and paper work etc please?

Many thanks x


----------



## Bungles333

There is a lot of conversatin about GEMs on here and many of you got offered jobs for last September, did any of you take the jobs? I would love to know about the experience of new teachers who started GEMs in 2015. My husband and I have just been offered jobs in GEMs Royal Dubai and would love to know what the new teachers think of GEMs schools.  Thanks!


----------



## Math teacher

*Bradenton academy or sheikh zayed private academy*

Just got offered an interview for position of secondary math teacher at these schools. Anyone know anything about these schools? Anyone know anyone that has taught there and how their experiences were?


----------



## NLee1985

Hi there, I am starting at FirstPoint Sept 2016 and just wondered where you live? I have been told it's probably silicon oasis and I wondered which buildings were used. Thank you Tasha :grinning:


----------



## MrMM

I started teaching for GEMS in September 2015, and I'm really enjoying it  It's hard work, but it's a different kind of hard work compared with the UK. I felt like I was putting in the hours back in the UK with too much evidence based activities and couldn't always see the benefit - in fact, I felt it was actually impacting on the quality of teaching... but here, I work just as hard, if not harder, but for the right reasons... if that makes sense?


----------



## NLee1985

Are you primary or secondary MrMm?


----------



## NLee1985

Can you tell me anything about accommodation? I'm married so will get a two bed apartment. Thank you for your response.
Natasha


----------



## MrMM

I'm a Secondary teacher, but I am also teaching a couple of Year 5 and 6 classes - it's been good experience for me.

Accommodation really does vary in GEMS schools. I know that they're sourcing loads of accommodation in Silicon Oasis, and already have a lot there anyway, but I live in Sports City! I've been very very lucky because I've been living in Hotel Apartments since august, so feel incredibly spoilt. There's a lot of us here from my GEMS School, and also from one other GEMS school, and it's fantastic. They are small, but amazingly well furnished. I'm on the 17th floor with views of the Marina and Downtown Dubai / Burj Khalifa. I'm loving it. There are also two bed apartments here; I'm very jealous of those because they're really big! However, we're here because apartments weren't sourced for us in time and we've been viewing apartments that simply don't compare to here, so it's hard for us to accept that come August, we'll probably be living somewhere else that's not quite the same standard.


----------



## pmurphy150

Are you still teaching in Dubai? I'm currently applying for teaching jobs for September. Hoping to move with my husband and two young children. Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## Hellyyy

I thought I would post as this time last year I would be checking on here every day to hear what my new life might be like in Dubai!

It is amazing! I am a gems teacher and the accommodation is in silicon oasis. We are really happy with it, all the accommodation blocks have roof top pools and gyms etc. Nice open plan living. 
I am married so have a two bed but even the one beds are the same size in the living areas, just without the extra bedroom.

You can save so much money out here, even when lured out to the expensive brunches!

Good luck with the move anyone heading out, you won't regret it! We love our life here


----------



## NLee1985

Thank you for this! We are so excited and nervous at the same time! Is your other half a teacher? Thanks Tasha


----------



## valem

Hi All

For those who have accepted or are going to accept positions with schools in the UAE.

PLEASE NOTE - Its common knowledge in Dubai that certain schools supply poor/cheap accommodation and furniture for their staff.
Especially couples/families.

Ask specifically (they will try and fob you off) where you will be housed and find out as much info as possible on it so you know exactly what and where you are moving to.
Some of the apartment blocks used in Silicon Oasis and Al Barsha etc are terrible.
It really is a lottery....some do get lucky but that is a minority.

Many staff have left in recent years because of poor accommodation but it is all kept quiet.

ALSO NOTE - For profit schools salaries are among the lowest out of all schools in Dubai.
The not for profit(DESC , Dubai College , JESS etc) schools pay FAR more and other profit based schools (Dubai British School , Kings , Nord Anglia etc etc) pay much better than those of the bigger schools group.

Good luck.


----------



## teacherteach

valem said:


> *Words of warning!*
> 
> Anyone of you excepting jobs with any of the GEMS schools.
> 
> The accommodation they are supplying is very poor.
> 
> Issues staff have had include(this list could go on and on) shocking quality furniture , flooding bathrooms , non working aircon , no connection to phone or internet in building , apartments in red light areas , apartments miles away from schools , housed directly next to massive building sites etc etc etc .
> 
> They will be VERY vague with you about where you will be housed.............there is good reason for that!
> 
> AVOID..............there are MUCH better schools that look after there teachers far better in Dubai.


I've read this more than once and yet I've read equally contrary reports. It's so hard to know! Anyone who has actually worked with GEMS (particularly the Wellington Silicon Oasis school) got any contemporary feedback?


----------



## NQTexplorer

Hi,
I've been offered a job to start in September at a new GEMS school opening in Al Barsha, I believe. I've been reading through these threads and would greatly appreciate any info or advice! Thanks.


----------

